# Could not locate a time-server



## aveyssen (Apr 15, 2008)

Running Window Server 2003 Sp2, multiple servers. 
I am having a problem with roaming profile taking forever to load and save.Further diags has found the following.

Net time produces error: could not locate a time-server.

Netdom query pcd , dc shows correct server.

netdom query fsmo shows correct schema owner but generates a file not found error

netdiag show everything ok.

dcdiag fails on the fsmocheck : error 1355
A time server could not be located. 
The server holding the PDC role is down.

No server have been replaced or crashed lately.

I checked the roles and the PDC is set to the correct server which is
up and running.

On the PDC NIC setting. DNS server is local IP address.
I can ping all servers via IP and name.

Net time /querysntp shows time.microsoft.com

I have tried the w32tm /config / sycfromflags...... command
w32tm / config /update
w32tm /resync

On my other servers I get the same message.

In my event log under DNS server I am getting the following errors.
Event ID 4510 ... DNs server was unable to connect to the domain naming FSMO.

Event ID 4004....


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

aveyssen,

Do you firewall software running on this system? I've found that errors connecting to time servers are generally due to the IP port (123) is being blocked by your firewall.

- John


----------

